# Driver for Ralink MT7601U USB Wireless Adapter



## owlbrudder (Oct 3, 2016)

I am new here. I run Linux (Fedora) and a friend has just asked me to help with his TrueOS system installed a couple of days ago.

We are trying to get TrueOS to recognise his USB network dongle.

On my Linux system, lsusb returns:





> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter


 and the device is immediately usable.

On my friend's TrueOS, I can't find the device at all.

Am I looking in the wrong place, or does TrueOS not have drivers like these built into the kernel as Linux does?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## YuryG (Oct 3, 2016)

May  be rsu(4) driver? https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2014-January/004278.html (and the next post) seem to have something in common with MT7601?
UPD. Obviously nor rsu, but someone mentioned it on the list.


----------



## ykla (Jan 28, 2019)

Not found yet.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 20, 2019)

Very strange, since the device (chip) is well known cheap WIFI and not a novelty at all.
Mediatek (previously Ralink) MT7601. Not run(4) nor rum(4) (and obviously not Realtek's rsu(4)) are working for my FreeBSD-11 stable…
Although, Linux has support for it according to Wikipedia


----------

